# Verbesserungsvorschlag: Guides



## Rendex (27. August 2006)

Hallo liebe Leute^^

Also erstmal großes Lob zu der Seite. Klar läuft noch nicht alles Rund, aber ich bin mir sicher das wird noch.

Hier schonmal ein kleiner Verbesserungsvorschlag:
Als begeisterter PVEler hab ich mir mal direkt die Guides Sektion angeschaut. Sieht so auf den ersten Blick sehr gut gemacht und nett aus, vor allem dass die Dropps bei den Bossen direkt angezeigt werden gefällt mir sehr. Dann wollte ich mir aber z.B. die Taktik für den AQ40 Endboss C´thun durchlesen...und musste mich gefühlte 1000 Seiten weiter durchklicken^^

Mit anderen worten wäre hier ein Index von nöten, mit Links zu jedem Boss, so dass man direkt da hin springen kann wo man hin möchte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



DAnke für die Aufmerksamkeit

MfG


edit: Sehr schön, so hab ich mir das vorgestellt


----------



## ZAM (27. August 2006)

Hallo Rendex,

wenn man einen Guide anwählt stehen die Direktlinks zu den Bossen doch im Kopf des Guides und jeder Unterseite.


----------



## Rendex (28. August 2006)

ZAM schrieb:


> Hallo Rendex,
> 
> wenn man einen Guide anwählt stehen die Direktlinks zu den Bossen doch im Kopf des Guides und jeder Unterseite.




jau, aber entweder war das vorgestern noch nicht so oder ich bin blind^^

egal, jetzt isses super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



haha, aber einen hab ich noch: das bild von prinzessin yauj im aq guide zeigt skeram, zumindest bei mir^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crowley (28. August 2006)

Rendex schrieb:


> jau, aber entweder war das vorgestern noch nicht so oder ich bin blind^^


Nein, du bist nicht blind. Vorgestern gab es da tatsächlich noch ein Problem, dass die Untermenüs in den Guides nicht angezeigt wurden.


----------



## Sahne (30. August 2006)

Hi,

Ich denke das passt hier ganz gut rein:

Bei der Übersicht des AQ20-Guides sind die Tränke auf http://typo1.computec.de/index.php?i=XYZ verlinkt, welche bei mir nicht läd.

Ansonsten alles Top.

Mfg


----------



## Dan (30. August 2006)

Danke, das ist wohl noch ein Relikt aus der Beta-Phase von Buffed.de :-)
Wird umgehend gefixt.


----------



## Sahne (12. September 2006)

Hallo,

Hab hier n paar Verbesserungsvorschläge zum ZG Guide:

In der Übersicht steht Gahz'ranka unter "Zufällige Bosse in der Edge of Madness:", wenn man allerdings die Details dazu anklickt steht es dannn richtig beschrieben, dass er beim verlassenen lager durch einen Köder beschworen wird. An der Stelle würde ich auch noch ein paar Sätze dazu schreiben, wie man an den Quest kommt um ihn beschwören zu können.

Ausserdem fände ich es hilfreich in der Übersicht den Mojowahnsinn der Gurubashi zu verlinken, damit man nicht manuell suchen muss um zu sehen welche Mats benötigt werden.

Und noch was: 
Bei Hakkar selbst steht zwar da, dass er die Aspekte der Hohenpriester hat und man diese ausschalten soll, allerdings würde ich sowas auch in der Übersicht erwähnen, und eben auch sagen, dass man mando und Jindo auslassen kann.

Letzter Punkt:
Münzen, Schmuckstücke und eben diese Questgegenstände die mit entsprechenden Ruf eingetauscht werden können gehören einfach auch zu ZG, alles in allem würde ich den Guide nicht nur auf die Bosstaktiken beschränken.

Gruss


----------



## Rascal (12. September 2006)

Dan schrieb:


> Danke, das ist wohl noch ein Relikt aus der Beta-Phase von Buffed.de :-)
> Wird umgehend gefixt.


Wann ist umgehend? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Will ja nicht hetzen, aber ist immerhin schon 2 Wochen her...


----------

